# Under bonet & Shuts



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Under Bonnet and shuts.*

With all engine care and attention should be take especially around the electrics. Modern day engines have boxes and gizmos everywhere. So please be aware of this. To a lesser extent as you are not driving water into areas. But high pressure steam. But it still requires care and attention.

Much the same as interiors any cleaning product will work twice as well with the edition of heat or steam in this case. Grease and oils thin out and if you have used a dedicated product to aid the cleaning you should reap the rewards. Apc, degreasers and in lightly soiled areas just direct steam will clean most areas within the engine bay & shuts.

Dependant on what part of the engine I am cleaning I would work with a small detailing brush. Applying steam to my chosen area and agitating it with the brush. If the area is heavily soiled then try a touch of APC or a Degreaser. This will help remove and break done the oils and clean the area. Wipe the area off with a MF and move on to the next piece.
Here are a few example of this in action.
During.




















After Dressed.






























Before.








































During.




















After.


















































Before.










After




















I will try and answer any question member have about this method of cleaning, and update as more example become available.

Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent finish. 

Looks like a very good brush, are the bristles quite firm? Where from may I ask? Thanks




Edit: Found it - EliteCC


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Who stole the engine in picture 5!!:lol::lol::lol:

Seriously though, nice finish, would you say 303 is as good a product as we have ben led to believe?

Kev


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Seriously though, nice finish, would you say 303 is as good a product as we have ben led to believe?
> 
> Kev


Yes Kev
I find it a very good product and it has many uses all over the car not just hard plastics.

Gordon.


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Silly question, but I have searched a few detailing sites for this 303 aerospace stuff and cant seem to find it? Any chance someone could link to a place where I can buy it please?

Many thanks and great job on the bays!! :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/303-aerospace-protectant/prod_366.html

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/303-aerospace-protectant.html


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What sort of steamer could be used for this then? Also whats the best way to apply 303 to plastics/window seals?

Matt


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/303-aerospace-protectant/prod_366.html
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/303-aerospace-protectant.html


Many thanks, have now ordered some! :thumb:

:car:


----------

